# 180 help please



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

well the only hard part about 180s is commiting to the landing and turning of the shoulders.
to be completely honest you barely throw your weight with these its just turning your shoulders. 
also make sure you have switch riding down i find it helpful landing on the heelside edges when starting out. i just always felt more control switch on my heels.
another thing to keep in mind is the way you throw you weight cause you may end up on your butt on a lippy jump


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

start with them just on the flats. pop and do a 180 from standing still. you should be able to do this. When you're comfortable with that, take a traverse line, pick a point (I like to pick for example, someone else's tracks) and commit to doing your flat-land 180 right there. Get comfortable with that. Then do the same thing while going with the fall-line. THen you'll be ready to start with small jumps.


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

fs 180: get into a heelside carve (some prefer toe side) get low and as you pop off your toes/heels rotate your shoulders, pop, spot the landing, stomp, fs 180

bs 180: get into a toeside carve (or heelside whatever is comfortable for you) get low and as you pop turn your head and shoulders, pop, keep your head facing behind you, stomp the landing, bs 180

as the other guy said, practice without the board on, then strap in and do it without moving, try it at low speeds, then eventually rollers, hips, drops and kickers


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Learning half cab is much easier. Get riding switch down, and then start the 180 switch. You will naturally turn back to your regular stance. But no joke, stand with your feet should width apart, jump, and turn. that simple. they really are pretty simple. not to hard to master, just commit. Its nice because you dont need a big booter to do it, hell just do it in the flats lol


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

When doing a 180 you can almost get half of the spin before even leaving the jump. All you do is finish the other 90 while in the air and you got it. I found that this is helpful when first learning to get over the fear of spinning. Once you feel comfortable with that you just start with less until you are taking off "straight"


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

awesome suggestions guys, thanks a lot for the help. i dont ride switch a lot yet. im perfectly comfortable getting switch on heelside then turning back to regular with no problems. i need to start working on my switch turns in both direction. ill try out the standing 180s when im out this weekend and hopefully by the end of the day ill be trying them off the smaller jumps.

peterG where you at in KY? im in paducah, i ride at stl, and paoli mostly, once at perfect north. where do you ride?


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i found that landing heavier on your toe or heel edge helps switch landings if your switch muscles arent built up so much


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

awesome description, thanks a lot. i can see it in my head now at least.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Wolf, I'm looking for the post on 1's and 3's, the one with seriously detailed directions and I can't find it. You got a link for it and mind making it sticky?

Thanks


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Aha... I was looking for a thread topic marked 1's and 3's. That would explain why the search didn't pick anything up.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

c_mack9 said:


> awesome suggestions guys, thanks a lot for the help. i dont ride switch a lot yet. im perfectly comfortable getting switch on heelside then turning back to regular with no problems. i need to start working on my switch turns in both direction. ill try out the standing 180s when im out this weekend and hopefully by the end of the day ill be trying them off the smaller jumps.
> 
> peterG where you at in KY? im in paducah, i ride at stl, and paoli mostly, once at perfect north. where do you ride?


Im in Leitchfield. I ride at Perfect North just about every weekend.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

thats cool man, i wish i wasnt 5 hours away or id me there every weekend too. i was there a couple of weekends ago but i didnt see you because i saw in another thread you ride an ultrafear, i have a capita sierrascope and i never see any capitas at either of the 3 places i go to.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

Where in Ky are you? It takes me about 3-3.5 hours to get there.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

im in paducah


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

Well if you ever want to go with us just let us know. You can meet us here and ride up.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

my buddy has a place in louisville i stay at when i want to go but i may holla at yall to meet up with yall there or something. im not sure if ill go back to PN this year though. how far are you from stl? their park really aint to bad if youre into that kind of thing. im just starting on it.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

Im not sure. lol I have never been there.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

its smaller than paoli but their park looks better but i havent got to ride it yet. we may go there or paoli this saturday for sure and then were goin next friday somewhere too.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

Let me know where you go Saturday. If you go to Paoli I will meet yall up there.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

my suggestion for 180 is going to come completely from ur edges. Depending on what your preforming the trick on, its about shoulder movement and edge control. If I'm going to do a backside 180 on flat land, I hold my toe edge, kick my back foot out [Im regular] and look around my back and spot the landing. Same concept with frontside, which is definatly easier for a beginer, I just sit on my heel edge and give it a good ollie throwing my back foot around stomping the 180. Much easier because you can see where ur going and the way your rotating.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

PeterG said:


> Let me know where you go Saturday. If you go to Paoli I will meet yall up there.


ok man ill let ya know. paoli is blowing a lot of snow this week since its so cold there right now and mapquest says its only 20 mins farther than stl so we may just hit that up. ill send you a pm when we nail it down.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

c_mack9 said:


> ok man ill let ya know. paoli is blowing a lot of snow this week since its so cold there right now and mapquest says its only 20 mins farther than stl so we may just hit that up. ill send you a pm when we nail it down.


Alright sounds good.


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

Like this.
First ride straight towards the lip, 
i prefer to go off with just a little weight on my toeedge if bs, and then it is much more balanced if you do a grab indy and mute is the easiest i think. dont turn your head in the direction you rotating. if you do a grab like indy you can look down on your front binding. you will land blind and thats the scarest/hardest part if your not comfortable with landing switch or afraid of it. the hardest part of the trick is just landing switch for one who not very comfortable. just commit. i land flat anmd then fast lay a little pressure on my toeedge.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Do most people pop up while they are on an edge or flat base? I have trouble popping up while I am on an edge. My body always end up tilting in the air as I jump and end up eating snow hard...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

you should be able to pop from an edge, you'll get more leverage that way. But you want to be just slightly on edge, not like a deep carve or anything.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

Ezkimo said:


> If I'm going to do a backside 180 on flat land, I hold my toe edge, kick my back foot out [Im regular] and look around my back and spot the landing


let me get this straight.. riding regular, for a bs 180 you lean a bit on the toe edge and vice-versa for fs 180? Is that the general accepted way?
I'm asking cause I just started trying them and I'm doing the opposite: for a fs 180, I lean a bit on the toe edge, in fact starting a small carve to the right, then I just continue the rotation of that carve by jumping up and doing a quick leg/hip twist.. I'm a complete beginner and it feels very sketchy, but just creating the mental picture of leaning on the heelside then doing fs 180 feels even sketchier and my brain goes all boiling and such


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

rock on to your heel edge just before you take off so it gives you the momentum for the spin if you're spinning FS. I.E approach the jump slightly on ur toes, just before you take off rock on to your heels cos that's the direction you're going to be spinning.
Vice versa for BS, obviously


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

hmm and suddenly there was.. the light: I was confusing FS and BS, now it all makes sens


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

What I do for smaller 180s while riding might be cheating, but it gets the job done. Might help ya.

Say I'm riding regular going for a FS 180, I often cheat by turning my torso forward just before popping off my heel edge from a roller and then just turning my board 180 in the air while my torso basically stays where it was before I jumped. I turn the last 90 degrees with my chest once my board has landed and completed the 180. My upper body stays quiet in the air (pretty much, it does "spin" ever so slightly obviously, but it's mostly all legs).

This doesn't really work if I actually ollie into the 180, but just as 2 footed "pop off" a roller or dip in the run, it's efficient.


----------

